# Access points to Scioto River



## oeterror (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm wanting to know if anyone knows good access points to put a small 12 ft aluminum boat into the Scioto River above O'shaunessy, and the small spillway above that. I guess what I mean is between down town and Griggs.


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

You might want to check the local regs. about size on the river. You might be ok in a 12ft. You might want to wait for the water to go back down. \B


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Downtown from the olentangy launch or greenlawn launch. No other boaters, plenty of fish, perfect for a boat that size (used to have one). Check out my pics for some downtown fish out of the boat.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> You might want to check the local regs. about size on the river. You might be ok in a 12ft. You might want to wait for the water to go back down. \B


I hunt the Scioto in everything from my 10' flat to a 18' deep-v. Never heard of any regs on boat size but common sense does come into to play.


----------



## oeterror (Jan 22, 2006)

I was really mixed up on what I was asking. I am looking for a put in spot above 
where the olentangy river meets it. I used to put in where the 670 overpass is now. I saw there was a bike path put in, the last time I was over there. I don't know if it is possible to put in there now. We do not need a ramp, just a spot where we can park close an be albe to slip the boat on the water by hand. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Take Nationwide Blvd. Until it dead ends into an old power plant on the Olentangy. You will see a sign at the dead end that says boat ramp or something from the ODNR. At the dead end take a right and you will see the ramp going down to the river. It is very shallow in that stretch so go very slow until you get into the scioto. Crappies are directly across, smallies upstream in the scioto, largemouth everywhere, flatheads/smallies/largies near the bridge pilings.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I've seen that ramp I think. Is it just upstream from the confluence? That ramp looks extremely steep


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

fishingredhawk said:


> I've seen that ramp I think. Is it just upstream from the confluence? That ramp looks extremely steep


It is extremely steep and long. You definitely want to have a clutch that you have confidence in--and a good parking brake if you are loading by yourself.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Or automatic.


----------



## oeterror (Jan 22, 2006)

I have been to that ramp. It is fine for fishing downtown and a small ways up stream from the olentangy confluence. However there is a small spillway or dam as it may be called, which is above that area. It is not something that you can pass with a boat. Now, I am interested in the water above that point. This water is not large enough to fish with a larger boat. I was in the past very good for smallmouths and large mouths too. I do not live very near that area, so just driving around to look for a spot to put in is a day trip. Just hoping someone may fish that water with some help thanks again.


----------

